# HELP! Chocolate lava cake question!!



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey everyone,
I'll just get straight to the point I'm a chef for an offsite catering buisness, a client (100 ppl) is having a wedding which is 40min away from our kitchen and they really want chocolate lava cake, either filled with chocolate or a raspberry filling.
Now just with travel thats 40min of holding, dessert obviously is after dinner service so that's about 2hrs of holding for the cake. 
Now my question is, will it hold? Will it be able to release from its mold? Will it be soggy? Obviously I'd have to use the method where you stuff them with frozen ganache/filling. Is this possible?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Can you heat or reheat on site (do you have portable convection ovens - the tiny ones that hold a half sheet pan I mean)? If not, do you have staff that can heat the cakes at your kitchen and then transport them in time for service? Holding for 40 mins won't make the centers as fluid so some judicious use of chocolate sauce may be needed. I make mine in the 4 oz foil tins, well sprayed, and a little circle of parchment for insurance; I can bake these raw from frozen or refrigerated (which is an option for you if you have the ovens onsite) because they bake in 10-12 minutes. It would be a bitch to do in your circumstances but gets you a better end result than holding them (already cooked) for 2 hours. PM me if you want my recipe


----------

